# Where to find Fly rod/reel combo at reasonable price?



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

Looking for a decent rod/reel combo for saltwater flats in a 9'-9 1/2', 8-9wt. Any ideas on where to find a reasonably priced combo? say approx $200 - $300? I'd consider used as well... Thanks


----------



## davekelly (Dec 14, 2009)

Check the home page of the Texas FlyFishers web site. www.texasflyfishers.org

They have an auction scheduled for Sat. April 24. There you can find new and used fly stuff for anywhere between 25 cents and several thousand dollars.

From a box of rusty hooks, to a fly plate worth more than pocket change.
From furled leaders, to fly rods, to off shore fly fishing trip.
From guided trip on private fishing clubs, to back bay guided red fish hunts.
Jackets, vest, waders, lines, reels, vises, kayaks, tubes, rods, etc

Some of it is live auction and some is silent auction.

Well worth a drive for a car full to come up from Corpus.


----------



## rhinob (Jun 16, 2009)

look at albrightflyfish.com . my friend just ordered a outfit and i havent thrown it but it looks really good for the price!!!


----------



## bartfromcorpus (Oct 29, 2008)

craigslist and ebay

why the 9 1/2'?


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

FTU has a great entry level rod/reel combo for $140. ( 4wt - 9wt) I know it sounds cheap but I thought is was an exceptionally good value for the money. The rod is a bit slower than what I like but it ain't a bad set up.


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

bartfromcorpus said:


> craigslist and ebay
> 
> why the 9 1/2'?


Just ignorant. I just started ff last summer and don't know very much. I had a good outing last July and caught limits (2 days in a row - black drum and redfish) and I'm starting to get excited about the upcoming fishing season (now that deer hunting is over with).

I looked on Ebay but I kind of hate ordering something (that I know nothing about) without being able to hold it in my hands.

Anyway, I went to Roy's today and looked at some rods and reels and I'm probably going to pull the trigger on a 9', 8wt TFO or Echo2 for under $300.00 and an Okuma reel for about $60.00. I talked to their ff guy and I got some good help.

Thanks for the input guys I really do appreciate it!


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Both the TFOs and the Echos are very good rods for the price. I have an 8 wt. Classic Echo that I use for bass fishing and I have test casted the TFOs. That is about all you need for fishing in saltwater around here.


----------



## dlcole76054 (Feb 8, 2010)

Since you are in Corpus, drive up I-35 to Buda and visit Cabela's. Lot's of low-mid-range combos to be had starting at $59.95 and going up. Or go online.

A paid political announcement since I work in the Ft. Worth Cabela's Fly Shop.

David


----------



## 2WheelFisher (Jun 4, 2009)

IMO, it's hard to beet the TFO's.


----------



## wiggler (Mar 31, 2005)

check cabelas .... reasonable prices good equipment


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

I sho appreciate all of the input. I may pull the trigger tomorrow. I'll let y'all know what I go with...


----------

